# 2004 Pathfinder A/T Oil Temp Light



## dynomax (Jan 2, 2011)

Question period. The last few days i've started my pathfinder, the A/T oil temp light has been coming on. Oddly enough it's coming on from a cold start, and then as the truck warms up, it goes away (but only in Drive, or #2) P,R,N,1 its on. If in neutral and I give it a quick shot of fuel it goes out momentarily, then comes back on.

The light is about half as bright as it is when you key on the power before starting... and when started its about half as bright as the red seatbelt light beside it when truck is running.

I've read a few posts about the possibility of the charging system? Funny thing is, the thing has never even thought about not starting, even on some -20deg c mornings! and the battery light has never come on.

Anyone experience this?

I checked the alternator output with my meter, and its giving 14.x V while running. 

If it were charging or battery, i would expect to see the batt light, or other symptoms, no?


----------



## keitheii (Jan 21, 2010)

dynomax said:


> Question period. The last few days i've started my pathfinder, the A/T oil temp light has been coming on. Oddly enough it's coming on from a cold start, and then as the truck warms up, it goes away (but only in Drive, or #2) P,R,N,1 its on. If in neutral and I give it a quick shot of fuel it goes out momentarily, then comes back on.
> 
> The light is about half as bright as it is when you key on the power before starting... and when started its about half as bright as the red seatbelt light beside it when truck is running.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump such an old post but I have the exact same problem down to the letter on my 2004 Pathfinder. Anyone know of the cause for this?
-Keith


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a faulty AT fluid temp sensor. It's bolted to the trans valve body with a 10mm bolt.


----------

